# Cats on International Flights



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

In the fall, my daughter will be moving to the U.K. for a few years, and will be taking her cat (Neko) with her. She is concerned about flight arrangements, and would prefer it if Neko were able to travel in the cabin with her (rather than in the ‘baggage compartment’). She is now even more concerned after having read the article below:

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...ing-in-westjet-mix-up-at-pearson?bn=1#article

We live in Canada, and I know that Air Canada and certain other Canadian airlines allow cats in the cabin on domestic flights, but not on international flights. My daughter is therefore planning to contact various U.S. and U.K. airlines to see if any of them do allow cats in the cabin. I told her I would first try posting a thread on the Forum to see if any Forum members know which (if any) U.S. or U.K. airlines allow cats to travel with you in the cabin. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Susan


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So far everyone we've had come here talking about international flights have all found that they are required to go cargo. That doesn't mean every airline has been covered though....so it's worth the exercise to find out, but don't be surprised if none allow pets in cabin.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my God, that article is awful! Not the article itself, but what happened! How awful that the baggage handlers were mocking her! Do you know if they found her poor cat? If I were her, I'd be threatening to sue - not that it would make her cat come back, but at least it would hurt the airline for not taking proper care of her cat. And if she can't sue the airline, at least sue the baggage guys. 

Anyway, you might try this link: http://www.petfriendlytravel.com/airtravel

It lists all the airlines that allow pets in the cabin, and when you click on the airline, it gives you the protocols for pets and how they must be contained to fly on that particular airline. Also, I definitely recommend that you call the airline a head of time (or better yet, go to the airport) and find out if the policies on this site are still valid. Airlines change their policies all the time. And whatever you do, get whatever they say in writing. I've heard of people calling an airline and the airline saying, "Oh yeah, we allow pets in the cabin!" and blah, blah blah - and then the person shows up with their pet and told they can't fly unless they stuff their pet under the plane. 

I'm sending you a PM as well with another suggestion.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, doodlebug and China_Cat. Yes, I believe they finally found the cat and he was safely returned. I didn’t read the follow-up article, but there were some comments relating to the original article that referred to the cat being found, So, thank goodness. And, yes, I fully agree with your comments as to the baggage handlers. I believe West Jet currently has a PR nightmare on its hands as a result of this incident. I will pass the link and the other info along to my daughter. Thanks again, Susan


----------

